# More rock wall completed



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I haven't done any scenery work since June, so with the weather turning colder, my railroad gets a lot more attention.

This wall started as closely spaced cardboard strips that I thought I had taken a shot of to use later, but now I can't find it.

The first shots are with the plaster cloth laid over the cardboard strips. Some areas had to be built up a bit to eliminate some of the sharp drops and rises of the cardboard which was intentionally cut to different lengths so this wasn't one smooth wall all the way around the curve.

The next shots are of the Sculptimold applied and worked into something resembling rock.

After that are shots of the painting done and then the final product.

Only seven more feet to go. This was around five feet but you can't see it going around the curve halfway.





































First coat of wash:










Second coat of wash:










Final finish:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Your wall looks good.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Excellent work Michael. The wall looks great. :thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice indeed, fine work there.

Magic


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

What they said.:appl:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

*Very nice.*

:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good Michael, keep up the good work.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks just **** rock.

:thumbsup:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

turned out very good, i used pieces on mine and your's looks better


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I get a feeling of doing more after working o it. Like the more you do, the more you _want_ to do.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The progression of photos makes a great tutorial.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks.

I wish I could have located the photo I took after the cardboard was attached. I must have deleted it.


----------

